# Gigabit Netzwerkkarte notwendig bei 100 Mbit?



## Lichtfaenger (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

habe seit heute einen 100 Mbit-Anschluß von KD. 

Allerdings kommen momentan nur ca. 88 Mbit an. Ich habe iwo gehört, dass für den max. Datendurchsatz 
allerdings eine Gigabit-Netzwerkkarte notwendig ist. 

Ist das definitiv so? Oder müssen dann auch noch alle andere Komponenten mitspielen wie z.B. MB etc. 

Lichtfaenger


----------



## dr.goodwill (30. Dezember 2011)

mahlzeit!

also nen 1gb lan braucht otto normal verbraucher nicht... das du nur 88 bekommst, kann am kabel liegen, die verarbeitung der lan buchsen... wie du schon angesprochen hast: mb, usw. liegen
für den 1gb lan, ist es auch notwendig, das es der router (oder switch, hub) unterstützt, das du ein kabel hast.


----------



## Jimini (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn weniger als erwartet reinkommt, kann das viele Ursachen haben. Um deinen Anschluss auszureizen, benötigst du aber _keine_ Gigabit-Netzwerkkarte. Ich tippe vielmehr darauf, dass die Bandbreite zu Stoßzeiten nicht zu 100% verfügbar ist - ich bekomme hier manchmal auch "nur" 8 Megabyte pro Sekunde rein.
Sollte das Problem von Dauer sein, dann wendest du dich am besten mal an den KD-Support. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die bei sowas sehr fix.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Lichtfaenger (30. Dezember 2011)

dr.goodwill schrieb:


> mahlzeit!
> 
> also nen 1gb lan braucht otto normal verbraucher nicht... das du nur 88 bekommst, kann am kabel liegen, die verarbeitung der lan buchsen... wie du schon angesprochen hast: mb, usw. liegen
> für den 1gb lan, ist es auch notwendig, das es der router (oder switch, hub) unterstützt, das du ein kabel hast.



Ok, thx für die schnelle Info! 
Dann weiß ich zumindest, dass ich hier an anderer Stelle weitersuchen muss!


----------



## Lichtfaenger (30. Dezember 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn weniger als erwartet reinkommt, kann das viele Ursachen haben. Um deinen Anschluss auszureizen, benötigst du aber _keine_ Gigabit-Netzwerkkarte. Ich tippe vielmehr darauf, dass die Bandbreite zu Stoßzeiten nicht zu 100% verfügbar ist - ich bekomme hier manchmal auch "nur" 8 Megabyte pro Sekunde rein.
> Sollte das Problem von Dauer sein, dann wendest du dich am besten mal an den KD-Support. Erfahrungsgemäß sind die bei sowas sehr fix.
> 
> MfG Jimini



OK, der Wert wurde heute nachmittag ermittelt; bin momentan noch im Büro. Mal sehen, wenn ich nachher die Anlage wieder zusamenstöpsele und dann mal einen Speedtest.net aufrufe was dann rauskommt. 
Einstweilen thx schon für die Infos ... 
PCGH-Forummember sind top!!!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Dezember 2011)

Man bekommt Sehr selten Fullspeed bzw das was man Kauft es heißt ja immer 100Mbit bla aber in Wirklichkeit heißt es Bis zu 100Mbit wenn se Wollen können sie dir auch nur 30Mbit drauf hauen 100% wirst du Sehr selten haben ^^


----------



## Jimini (30. Dezember 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Man bekommt Sehr selten Fullspeed bzw das was man Kauft es heißt ja immer 100Mbit bla aber in Wirklichkeit heißt es Bis zu 100Mbit wenn se Wollen können sie dir auch nur 30Mbit drauf hauen 100% wirst du Sehr selten haben ^^


 Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Es hängt eher davon ab, wie viele Leute in der Umgebung über KD online gehen - wenn die dann alle ihre Downloads anwerfen, wird es manchmal für alle langsamer. Ich kann die 12,5MB/s allerdings ziemlich oft 100%ig nutzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Um deinen Anschluss auszureizen, benötigst du aber _keine_ Gigabit-Netzwerkkarte.


 Da wiedersreche ich ganz klar.Gut,eine netzwerkkarte wird er nicht benötigen (onboard-lan kann i.d.r. gigabit) und ein 10mbit-lan würde eigentlich auch reichen,nur bei 10 und 100 mbit-lan reicht die bandbreite nicht aus um seinen 100mbit kabel-anschluß voll auszureizen.Ein 100 mbit-lan schafft immerhin nur ca. 10 mbyte/s was ca. 80mbit/s entspricht (rest ist overhead) wärend der kabel-anschluß die vollen 100 mbit machen sollte,also 125 mbyte.(ich hoffe du siehst die diskrepanz)
Wenn Lichtfaenger also seine leitung voll ausschöpfen will,dann muß er sein netzwerk auf gigabit umrüsten,was wohl aber nur den router betreffen wird.


----------



## Jimini (30. Dezember 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein 100 mbit-lan schafft immerhin nur ca. 10 mbyte/s was ca. 80mbit/s entspricht (rest ist overhead) wärend der kabel-anschluß die vollen 100 mbit machen sollte,also 125 mbyte.(ich hoffe du siehst die diskrepanz)


 Ich sehe nur die Diskepanz, dass 100Mbit 12,5MB/s sind, nicht 125MB/s 
Ich verstehe zudem nicht, wieso Ethernet, also 10MBit, reichen sollen, um einen Internetanschluss, über den bis zu 100MBit reinkommen, voll zu nutzen. 
In dem Punkt, dass man einen Gigabit-fähigen Router verwenden sollte, gebe ich dir allerdings Recht - das ist allerdings auch nur dann notwendig, wenn mehrere Rechner zugleich online sind und vielleicht noch Sachen untereinander tauschen. Ich bin in der Hinsicht klar ein Fan von Reserven, und Gigabit-Hardware ist heutzutage ja wirklich sehr erschwinglich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Lichtfaenger (30. Dezember 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da wiedersreche ich ganz klar.Gut,eine netzwerkkarte wird er nicht benötigen (onboard-lan kann i.d.r. gigabit) und ein 10mbit-lan würde eigentlich auch reichen,nur bei 10 und 100 mbit-lan reicht die bandbreite nicht aus um seinen 100mbit kabel-anschluß voll auszureizen.Ein 100 mbit-lan schafft immerhin nur ca. 10 mbyte/s was ca. 80mbit/s entspricht (rest ist overhead) wärend der kabel-anschluß die vollen 100 mbit machen sollte,also 125 mbyte.(ich hoffe du siehst die diskrepanz)
> Wenn Lichtfaenger also seine leitung voll ausschöpfen will,dann muß er sein netzwerk auf gigabit umrüsten,was wohl aber nur den router betreffen wird.


 
Im Moment habe ich nur den CISCO EPC3212 direkt am Anschluß dran; LAN-Kabel direkt dann vom Modem in den PC. Allerdings ist der PC aus 2003 (DELL Dimension 8300N).

Könnte hier ggfs. eine Limitierung vorgenommen werden?

Aktuell habe ich hier den Wert:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1677687461.png


----------



## Lichtfaenger (30. Dezember 2011)

dr.goodwill schrieb:


> mahlzeit!
> 
> also nen 1gb lan braucht otto normal verbraucher nicht... das du nur 88 bekommst, kann am kabel liegen, die verarbeitung der lan buchsen... wie du schon angesprochen hast: mb, usw. liegen
> für den 1gb lan, ist es auch notwendig, das es der router (oder switch, hub) unterstützt, das du ein kabel hast.



Bringt nachfolgendes Kabel etwas?
_BIGtec 2m CAT.7 Ethernet LAN Patchkabel Gigabit Netzwerkkabel Patch Kabel orange Kupferkabel (RJ45, Cat 7, S/FTP PIMF, 1000 Mbit/s) 2 x RJ45 Stecker ideal für Switch , DSL Verbindungen , Patchfelder , Patchpanel , Router , Modem , Access Point und andere Geräte mit RJ45 Anschluß ,CAT Kabel KAT Kabel CAT7 CAT 7_


----------



## robbe (31. Dezember 2011)

Nein, das bringt dir garnichts. Ein normales Cat 5e Kabel (was du sicherlich mindestens haben wirst) reicht aus.
Ich würde sagen, bei dir liegt es klar am PC. Wenn der von 2003 ist, hat er garantiert nur 100Mbit Lan und das reicht nunmal nicht aus um auch reale 100Mbit zu erreichen.


----------



## Jimini (31. Dezember 2011)

Mir fiel eben ein, dass mein Router über einen Onboard-100MBit-Adapter mit dem Modem verbunden ist - also habe ich die Verbindung interessehalber mal getestet:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1678277182.png
5,87 Mb/s unter dem theoretischen Downloadlimit ist für mich absolut okay - hier laufen drei Rechner, von denen jeder gerade sicherlich einige Verbindungen aufgebaut hat. Zudem wurde der Test von meinem Desktop aus durchgeführt, da hier nebenbei ein vom Fileserver gesharetes Video lief, ist es gut möglich, dass die Verbindung dadurch ebenfalls leicht beeinträchtigt wurde.

Zum Thema "zu langsamer Downstream": ich würde, bevor ich irgendetwas neu anschaffe, erstmal beim Provider nachhaken. Danach würde ich die Netzwerkkarte darauf hin testen, wie viel man da durchdrücken kann. Wenn das alles nichts bringt, dann kann man immer noch eine neue NIC kaufen. Wäre halt nur ärgerlich, wenn man neue Kabel, Karten etc. besorgt nur um danach dann vom Provider zu erfahren, dass gerade zwei Straßen weiter das Netz ausgebaut wird.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur die Diskepanz, dass 100Mbit 12,5MB/s sind, nicht 125MB/s


Verdammt,du hast recht! Sch... flüchtigkeitsfehler.


> Ich verstehe zudem nicht, wieso Ethernet, also 10MBit, reichen sollen, um einen Internetanschluss, über den bis zu 100MBit reinkommen, voll zu nutzen.


Hier hast du die hälfte überlesen:


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...nur bei 10 und 100 mbit-lan reicht die bandbreite *nicht* aus um seinen 100mbit kabel-anschluß voll auszureizen





Jimini schrieb:


> In dem Punkt, dass man einen Gigabit-fähigen Router verwenden sollte, gebe ich dir allerdings Recht - das ist allerdings auch nur dann notwendig, wenn mehrere Rechner zugleich online sind und vielleicht noch Sachen untereinander tauschen. Ich bin in der Hinsicht klar ein Fan von Reserven, und Gigabit-Hardware ist heutzutage ja wirklich sehr erschwinglich.


Das ist weniger eine frage des kann,sondern mehr des muß.(wenn am rechner wirklich 100 mbit ankommen sollen)
Wie bereits geschrieben,100 mbit lan schafft ca. 10 mbyte/s während der 100 mbit kabel-anschluß eigentlich 12,5 mbyte machen sollt.


Lichtfaenger schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der PC aus 2003 (DELL Dimension 8300N).


 Ok,mit so alter hardware habe ich nicht gerechnet.Der hat bestimmt nur 100 mbit-lan onboard.
Über dein cisco-modem müßte ich aber erstmal versuchen was heraus zu finden.Ich hab keine ahnung,was für geschwindigkeiten dessen lan-port unterstützt.Logisch wäre hier aber,das er gigabit her gibt.


----------



## qkn (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube selbst ein PC von 2003 sollte 12,5 MByte / sec durchaus verarbeiten können. Aber Abweichungen von +/- 15% bei einem 100 Mbit Anschluss von KBW sind durchaus üblich, also mach dir keine Sorgen und freu dich über deine 88Mbit 

- qkn


----------



## blackout24 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mir ne Gigabit Karte (die kosten vllt. 20 Euro) und Router (Netgear WNDR3700 in dem Zusammenhang immer sehr beliebt in KD Foren) holen. Die CAT 5e Kabel reichen vollkommen, da kriegt man auch über 100Mbit durch bei 1 Gbit kommt es schon an die Grenzen ab es geht ja erstmal darum das Internet nicht zu bottlenecken.
Damit hat man dann auch schon ein zukunftssicheres LAN zu Hause.

Falls es ein neues Ethernet Kabel dazu noch sein soll würde ich zu CAT 6 raten. Unshielded (UTP = unshielded twisted pair) reicht, wenn die Strecken kurz sind und nicht neber Leitungen verlegt werden wo hohe Frequenzen auftretten.

Immerhin kann das neue Kabelmodem 440 Mbit Downstream und 120 Mbit Upstream, wer weiß was in Zukunft alles kommt und ein LAN das up to date ist schadet nicht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab für mein Netzwerk auch Cat 5E-Kabel verwendet, und die haben bei mir um die 120MB/s mitgemacht. Da haben eher die Festplatten gebremst


----------



## Bruce-Galloway (1. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute...


erstmal ein Hallo an alle. Ich bin seit ca. 4 Minuten ein Bandenmitglied von euch  

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Unzwar habe ich einen, für mich, ganz guten PC  ( Ich bin nicht so bewandert mit dem PC und allem was so dazugehört. ) ( Quad Core - Prozessor, 12 GB RAM, SSD 1TB Festplatte, Onboard Grafikchip mit 4 GB Speicher, Win 7 professional )  Jaaa jetzt lacht ihr mich bestimmt alle aus. Mit euch kann ich da nicht mithalten. Ich weiß  

Jetzt ist mein Problem, dass ich seit ungefähr 3 Wochen nur ganz ganz wenig Mbit/s aus der Leitung sauge. Durchschnittlich 11 Mbit/s.
Ich habe eine 50.000er Leitung bei Kabel Deutschland. 
Anfangs dachte ich, dass es Probleme mit der Leitung gibt und das Netz eventuell überlastet sei...
Eine Woche gewartet...
Hmmm... nichts verändert.
Den Kabel Deutschland-Support angefunkt und mal nachgefragt ob diesbezüglich Probleme bekannt sein.
Und woran es denn liegen könnte. 
Der Techniker oder vielmehr der Berater am Telefon meinte nur, dass mit der Leitung alles okay sei und er von sich aus auch nichts fehlerhaftes an meinem Modem erkennen könne.
... Angefangen zu schwitzen....
Eine weitere Woche sinnlos abgewartet...
Bissl im Netz rumgestöbert und gelesen, dass es evtl. daran liegen könne, weil da so viel Datenmüll auf meinem PC rumeiert.
.... Alles deinstalliert was unnötig ist.
.... CCleaner drüberlaufen lassen... etwa 3GB entfernt.
.... Speedtest durchgeführt...   -.-
....Weiter geschwitzt. Die Fenster fingen langsam an zu beschlagen...
.... Foren und Seiten durchsucht.
.... Dann kam mir die Idee doch mal die Festplatte zu formatieren... gesagt, getan...
.... Alles frisch.  Speedtest durchgeführt....    -.-
... Ich fing langsam an zu haluzinieren und bildete mir ein, dass mein PC mich auslachte...   
.... Mir kam die Idee, dass doch evtl. irgendwas an der Hardware des PC`s kaputt sein könnte.  ( Warum auch nicht ? Grad erst gekauft und schon kaputt. Geil. So muss es laufen. Ich schwitze ja Kohle  -.-  )
... Ab zu `nem Kumpel gestratzt, ihm `ne Schelle gegeben und sein Laptop mitgenommen.
Zu Hause ans Netz gestöpselt, Speedtest....  Und was sahen da meine entzündeten Augen ???? Ja ich pack das nich... Da blinken doch tatsächlich 48 Mbit/s auf... Ja bist Du gelähmt Alter hab`ich mir gedacht...
Fix die Fenster abgewischt, wieder zu dem noch am Boden liegendem Kumpel gefahren, noch mal reingetreten, einer seiner Netzwergkarten aus seinem Schrank eliminiert, nach Hause gefahren, die Karte in meinen PC reineliminiert, Speedtest  O.O  O.O Ja was ist denn das ???? 27 Mbit/s !!!! 
Ich pack das nimmer.... Uuuaaaaaooowwwwwww !!!!! Von 11  auf 27 ja bist Du gelähmt... Da hats doch tatsächlich den Netzwergadapter meines minderwertigen PC`s erwischt.
Nur kenne ich mich, wie gesagt, zu wenig aus mit PC`s und deren Hard- und Software.
Mein Kumpel quakte irgendwas mit PCI Express Netzwergkarte kaufen. Die Karte die ich jetzt drin habe ist nicht express.  Was die 27 Mbit/s ja auch bestätigen 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Muss ich eine PCI-Express Netzwergkarte kaufen und wenn ja was muss ich da genau beachten ? Braucht sie die 100 Mbit ?  Ich hab da kein Plan Leute.... Mit der Playsi oder der Xbox kenne ich mich da schon etwas besser aus. Zumindest wenn es um Call of Duty oder Battlefield geht 

Würdet ihr mir da bitte ein oder zwei,  evtl. auch drei oder vier Tipps zum Kauf einer Netzwergkarte geben ?
Was muss ich da beachten ?


Vielen Dank im Voraus Leute.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

In meinem Hausnetz, das mit 100 MBit/s verkabelt ist (nur 4 Adern des RJ-45 Kabels in der Wand werden für LAN verwendet,die anderen 4 sind fürs Telefon), schaffe ich bei internen SCP-Transfers Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 12 MB/s, was ja sehr nahe am theoretischen Limit liegt. Anno dazumal, als es nocht billige 100 Mbit Karten und lahme Platten gab, mag das wohl so gewesen sein, ich kann aber aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass bei richtigem Equipment durchaus die volle Geschwindigkeit nutzbar ist.


----------



## Bruce-Galloway (1. Juli 2014)

Hö ? 

 Ich habe folgendes verstanden :


###?#*+?''%&$§'*&'*&*?*+!


Wie bitte ?

Och man ich bin eine Stulle bezüglich PC`s und so. Würdest Du bitte Dummengerecht schreiben ?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. Juli 2014)

Also ich wage jetzt mal zu bezweifeln das du 10Mbit/s Karten (neu) überhaupt noch käuflich erwerben könntest auch 100Mbit/s gehört zum alten Eisen. Eine PCI-Express Netzwerkkarte mit 1Gbit/s liegt so im Preisbereich ~10-15€. Einfach mal beim örtlichen Mogel Markt und Co. nachschauen. 

Der Unterschied zwischen PCI und PCI-Express ist der Anschluss am Mainboard. Aktuelle Mainboards nutzen PCI-E weil das der aktuelle Standard ist. Das hat nichts damit zu tun ob es sich um eine 10MBit/s oder 100Mbit/s oder 1Gbit/s Netzwerkkarte handelt.

Also Karte vor Ort oder im Internet kaufen -> in freien PCI-E Steckplatz stecken -> Netzwerkkabel einstecken -> 50Mbit/s genießen


----------



## Bruce-Galloway (1. Juli 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Also ich wage jetzt mal zu bezweifeln das du 10Mbit/s Karten (neu) überhaupt noch käuflich erwerben könntest auch 100Mbit/s gehört zum alten Eisen. Eine PCI-Express Netzwerkkarte mit 1Gbit/s liegt so im Preisbereich ~10-15€. Einfach mal beim örtlichen Mogel Markt und Co. nachschauen.
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen PCI und PCI-Express ist der Anschluss am Mainboard. Aktuelle Mainboards nutzen PCI-E weil das der aktuelle Standard ist. Das hat nichts damit zu tun ob es sich um eine 10MBit/s oder 100Mbit/s oder 1Gbit/s Netzwerkkarte handelt.
> 
> Also Karte vor Ort oder im Internet kaufen -> in freien PCI-E Steckplatz stecken -> Netzwerkkabel einstecken -> 50Mbit/s genießen


 


Ja klasse !!!  Eine Antwort mit der ich arbeiten kann. Sauber   Vielen vielen Dank !!!! Nen fettes DANKESCHÖÖÖÖN


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2014)

Der Thread ist von 2011.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Thread ist von 2011.


 Jetzt wo du es sagst  Dabei fällt mir so was eigentlich sonst auch auf...


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. Juli 2014)

Egal zählt nicht  Bruce hatte heute eine neue Frage hier gestellt und darauf habe ich geantwortet x-D Aber das davon die Beiträge von 2011 ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen x-D


----------



## Eldiabolo (1. Juli 2014)

Also das problem ist zwar ja nun (fast) schon gelöst, ich möchte dem TE trotzdem nochmal meinen Dank für diese wunderbare Unterhaltung aussprechen. Dein Schreibstil ist der hammer und (auch wenn ich nicht hoffe, dass du nochmehr Probleme hast), hoffe ich doch, dass du hier
Immer mal
Wieder schreibst!  

Peace out!


----------



## mmayr (2. Juli 2014)

Eldiabolo schrieb:


> Also das problem ist zwar ja nun (fast) schon gelöst, ich möchte dem TE trotzdem nochmal meinen Dank für diese wunderbare Unterhaltung aussprechen. Dein Schreibstil ist der hammer und (auch wenn ich nicht hoffe, dass du nochmehr Probleme hast), hoffe ich doch, dass du hier Immer mal Wieder schreibst!   Peace out!


Das unterschreib ich!


----------

